# Prüfen ob das Internet abgehört/angezapft wird?



## Hans_ (14. Dezember 2015)

*Prüfen ob das Internet abgehört/angezapft wird?*

Hi,

ich wohne in einem Mehrfamilienhaus und die Internetanschlüsse sind in einem Kellerraum, der für die Mieter Tabu ist. Nur der Vermieter hat dort Zugang. Ich habe schon des öfteren mitbekommen, wie jemand nachts in den Keller geht und kurz darauf startet mein Router immer neu.

Nun haben meine Nachbarn und ich den Verdacht, dass unser Internet angezapft oder abgehört wird. Wie kann man sowas prüfen, ohne in den Keller zu gehen und selbst nachzuschauen?

Es gibt ja spezielle Stecker oder sowas, die man zwischenschaltet, und dann den gesamten Verkehr mitschneiden kann.

Gibt es irgendwelche Tools oder Möglichkeiten, das herauszufinden?


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Prüfen ob das Internet abgehört/angezapft wird?*

Vllt mit Traceroute. Damit siehst du die Hops von einem Versendeten Paket.
Ansonsten wären mir nur Möglichkeiten bekannt der Traffic im Heimnetz zu sniffen. Aber das trifft ja für deinen Fall nicht zu.
Um ganz sicher zu gehen einfach Aluhut aufsetzen und VPN nutzen  Dann bist du auch sicher vor BND, NSA und co. Zumindest so halbwegs


----------



## keinnick (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Prüfen ob das Internet abgehört/angezapft wird?*

Das wirst Du nicht rausfinden. Das einzige was mir einfällt wäre ein VPN. Wenn Du irgendwo "draußen" einen Server im Netz hast, Dich zu dem verschlüsselt verbindest und von da surfst kann Dein Vermieter nichts mitlesen.


----------



## Atothedrian (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Prüfen ob das Internet abgehört/angezapft wird?*

Du brauchst keinen speziellen Stecker, wenn er/sie/es einfach einen Hub vor den WAN Eingang deines Routers baut kriegt er alles mit. Sofern etwas hinter deinem Router steht solltest du mit einem Blick auf deinen Router alle Gerät im Netzwerk angezeigt bekommen. Wenn da irgendwas hinterklemmt wa aufzeichnet sollte es da auftauchen.

Davon mal ab: Sicher das ein Router nicht einfach einmal nachts ne neue IP zieht


----------



## Bunkasan (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Prüfen ob das Internet abgehört/angezapft wird?*

Theoretisch wäre es natürlich möglich, den Datenverkehr am Hausübergabepunkt mitzuschneiden, praktisch ist das allerdings ein enormer technischer Aufwand für eine Privatperson. Und wenn der Vermieter tatsächlich versiert genug ist, um so etwas technisch durchzuführen, dann wohl kaum so blöd, dafür am Übergabepunkt anwesend sein zu müssen und Verdacht zu erzeugen. 

TLR Aluhut absetzen!


----------



## Netter_Support (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Prüfen ob das Internet abgehört/angezapft wird?*

Einfach den Vermieter mal darauf ansprechen, was das auf sich hat? Er wird sich dann schon damit auseinandersetzen, wenn es etwas bewegendes wäre. 
Soll schonmal vorkommen das ein Router ein zwangs disconnect ausführt. Vielleicht die Fakten ein bisschen durch einander geworfen?

Das einige immer die schlimmsten Erwartungen haben. 


Vielleicht bist du auch was heißem auf der Spur...


----------



## Dooma (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Prüfen ob das Internet abgehört/angezapft wird?*



Bunkasan schrieb:


> Theoretisch wäre es natürlich möglich, den Datenverkehr am Hausübergabepunkt mitzuschneiden, praktisch ist das allerdings ein enormer technischer Aufwand für eine Privatperson. Und wenn der Vermieter tatsächlich versiert genug ist, um so etwas technisch durchzuführen, dann wohl kaum so blöd, dafür am Übergabepunkt anwesend sein zu müssen und Verdacht zu erzeugen.
> 
> TLR Aluhut absetzen!


Zumal das vom TE erwähnte regelmäßige Neustarten des Routers dann erst recht keinen Sinn machen würde. 
Wenn man einmal eine Abhörmethode installiert hätte, dann würde man doch auf möglichst lange stabilen Betrieb bedacht sein, damit man nicht auffliegt.

Wahrscheinlich gibt's ne ganz einfache Erklärung. 
So was wie: 
Ein Router von einem der anderen Nachbarn der sich immer aufhängt. Und dann muss irgendein Dämelack da runter stiefeln und den neu starten. 
 Und weil der keine Ahnung hat welcher oder wie, zieht er für alle den Stecker raus...

Selbst wenn jemand eurer Internet mitbenutzen würde, oder in euer LAN eindringt um Daten von Freigaben abzusaugen, erklärt das nicht die nötigen Neustarts. 
Zumal man das recht einfach am Log des Routers mitbekommen müsste, wenn z.B. neue Einträge bei den DHCP Leases auftauchen.

Die Neustarts machen aber dann immer noch keinen Sinn.
Hab ich das denn richtig verstanden: In diesen Raum stehen die ganzen Router der Mieter? Also quasi aufgereiht nebeneinander? Oder reden wird vom Hausanschluss, der in die jeweiligen Wohnungen weitergeleitet wird?
Auch verstehe ich nicht, wieso habt ihr keinen Zugang zu EURER Technik? Was ist das denn für ein Haushalt?!


----------

